# Post recall Mavic R-SYS?



## Warpdatframe (Dec 9, 2012)

My lbs is having a massive boxing day sale and one of the deals is a set of post recall 2010 r-sys' for $600 brand new. I've been reading around and most people have said to stay away from these. I would probably use them for road races and the cross season. I'm also 130 pounds if that helps.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

For $600 bucks I'm pretty sure you can get a much better wheel for your intended purpose. 
I personally would not ride those things if they were free.
So check this out. Guy in front of you slams on his brakes, you put your front wheel into his rer der. If you are on a wheel with metal spokes, you may bend a few spokes, tweek the rim and stay upright. This has happened to me. With the R-SYS, you put your front wheel into something you will shear off those spokes landing you on your face. No thanks. Also if one spoke fails that whole wheel may just collapse.
You'll find people that have been on them trouble free but you could just be getting into a major headache you don't want. 
Must....avoid.....bling!


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

Saw them for $300 and some (less than $400) on Chain Love a few days ago and was wondering the same thing. But then I thought, what the HECK do I want with CF spokes?


----------



## tvJefe (Dec 25, 2012)

Went with the SLS for this very reason.


----------



## natedg200202 (Sep 2, 2008)

Discounted crap is still just that. . . Crap.


----------



## dkilburn (Aug 1, 2009)

Good Morning

They are not areo at all. Good to climb, they are light in weight.
They stop good in the wet.
I have about 6 to 7000 miles on a set, with no problems.
I know a person that has 30,000 plus miles on a set, replaced bearings. Plus a metal spokes on the rear wheel.

The person that said you can break a spoke or two if you hit it hard could be correct. 

I like the my Zipp 303 FC. The areo makes up for the climb some of the time.
I have them, I use them.
.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

They are aero like a brick is aero, which is to say not much at all. Carbon spokes are kinda w-i-d-e, y'know? 

Routes Artisanales did an aerodynamics test of 50 different wheelsets, and the R-Sys came in dead last.

This is a nice chart that shows how much power the various wheelsets sucked away at high speed (50kph/31mph):

https://www.rouesartisanales.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/01/aero_english.jpg


That plus the wheelset's history of safety issues... yeah, you can do better.


----------

